# With a stethoscope can you hear a baby goat?



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

I will have a real medical stethoscope this afternoon. Should I be able to hear the baby/babies? Annie's due date is May 30 so the kid/kids should be well developed at this time.
I keep putting my ear to her side at milkstand training, but their insides are so noisy when they eat anyway! LOL

SPIKE


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes you can but mom must not have food churning in her rumen. You should also be able to feel them easy .


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

I may be just too worried, since things went the way they did with Cecelia's baby.
At milkstand training each day, I have been trying to feel for babies. I have no experience at this, so it is hard to tell if it a baby or Annie's parts doing the moving.
Her belly and udder do not seem to be getting bigger any more. I know subtle changes are hard to notice when you see some thing many times a day.

SPIKE


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you ever tried to use a stehtoscope? The least movement creates sound! How can you make a goat be that still? LOL (it's not possible?) MY SO tried also while I calmed Annie. She said she thinks she could hear multiple heart beats. And they were faster than the does heart rate. 
Yeah!!! I sure hope she was right!

SPIKE


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I wonder if a handheld doppler would work for a goat?

And there really is no way to tell how many babies are in there without an ultrasound because the placenta and umbilical cord make the same noise as the heart (with people anyway, I would think animals are the same)....I about had a heart attack when I was pregnant and could pick up 2 heartbeats almost every time with my doppler, but there was only one baby. lol


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Depends on the stethoscope.

A "real" medical stethoscope can cost anywhere from 15 dollars to several hundred dollars - quality is commensurate with price 

Practice listening to your heartbeat before you try on the goat - that way you can figure out a little better how to hold it to avoid a lot of extra noise caused by you moving it without realizing.

ETA: sorry just noticed you already did it lol.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Even human babies are difficult to hear with a regular one we used a special bell one in Labor and Delivery back before dopplers


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

[QUOTE="SPIKE";5878609]I will have a real medical stethoscope this afternoon. Should I be able to hear the baby/babies? Annie's due date is May 30 so the kid/kids should be well developed at this time.
I keep putting my ear to her side at milkstand training, but their insides are so noisy when they eat anyway! LOL

SPIKE[/QUOTE]


yes you can. heart beat from the kids (actually what you hear comes from the umbilical cord) is faster then from the dam.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Low on right side flank, right in front of her leg is where you feel. Had one that would pull back and butt my hand LOL


----------

